# BBC iplayer



## jazzyjef (Aug 12, 2009)

The BBC blocks viewing of its iplayer website programmes outside of the UK. Has anyone manged to view iplayer prgrammes from here in the UAE?

Also, you can view iplayer on the Nintendo Wii in the UK when its connected to th net. Can iplayer work through the Wii console in the UAE?

Thanks


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I know nothing about the Wii but as for your regular computer for iPlayer google VPN.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

You need a VPN service such as Witopia. Can be used on PC or Mac.

$60 a year and you get landing IP addresses in UK or US. Your choice.


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

I use banana vpn to watch iplayer. You need a UK vpn to watch as a US vpn won't allow access to bbc. Think its about £50 a year.


----------

